
Comcast’s New Smart Sensor Will Count How Many Times You Pee - vector_spaces
https://futurism.com/the-byte/comcast-smart-sensor-pee
======
pcdoodle
Go home Comcast, you're drunk,

------
foxyv
Soon to be found at your nearest call center!

